# Looking for Rocket Espresso Stainless Steel Cup Surround - Cellini



## Erwin Bos (12 mo ago)

Looking to replace that horrible plastic cup surround with a steel version. They are currently selling the one for the R58 but the fit it is not great so any ideas where to be able to buy this would be great appreciated. Couldn't find anything on Ebay.

Many thanks ! Erwin


----------



## louiscar (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow! I came here to find out if the R58 surround would fit my Cellini and you've answered this. I saw that Bella were doing one for R58.

So here is where you can get this however, it's going to cost a fair bit more due to the fact that they charge 22EU postage.

I'm assuming you're in the UK? If not then just go there and put one in the cart and postage will be calculated.

I have asked Bella Barrista if they can get one but it's doubtful if they'd get one just for one customer.

https://shop.rocket-espresso.com/products/stainless-steel-cup-frame-surround?variant=30859497281


----------



## rogher (Nov 22, 2020)

I have one that I fitted to my Cellini (cost £105)

could be persuaded to part with it

pm me if interested and I can provide more details.

(I broke that plastic thing in the first week)


----------



## louiscar (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi,

Depends on the price really, I don't want to pay too much above the actual cost. eg.

Direct from rocket is £55 + £18 postage.

I'll pm to see what you are proposing.


----------

